# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  What is your weight and Bench max...and be honest guys (Just for fun)

## Rugby13

I'm 21 yrs old, weighing 198lbs, and my bench max is at 350
I'm not sure about my bodyfat but I do a lot of athletics and the last time I checked it was below 10%

Let's get everyone to share just for interest sake!!!

 :Big Grin:   :Wink/Grin:   :Strong Smiley:

----------


## Footballdb

5'8 160 -bench 275
will be going up shortly

----------


## cpitt398

315 at 190, bench is not my strongest exersice though.

----------


## Rugby13

Thanks for the replys guy, hopefully we get a few more. That's a lot of weight Tennis god...bye the way you into tennis or is that just a no meaning name? I play tennis that's why I'm asking.

----------


## cnyce89

weight 180...around there and topped out at 255 last week...going for more tmomrow

----------


## Rugby13

Good luck with that max tomorrow cnyce89. Let us know what happens!!!

----------


## love2lift

im 20, 5'8" about 172 right now, lost abit of weight recently, max bench yesterday for 3 reps was 315, but normally i can do a little more for reps, never done a one lift max before though, but it wouldn't be too much higher then 315 im sure

peace :Strong Smiley:

----------


## big daddy j

weight 235 / bench 425 looking for 450 this year

----------


## Sicilian30

Is this incline or flat bench? I only do incline, and usually I do about 225 on incline, then go down from there.

----------


## Rugby13

Love2lift if you getting 3 reps on 315 you would probably get about 345. I got that from a max calculator on this website: http://www.jackalsgym.com
They have a few programs and calculators worth checking out!!

----------


## Rugby13

This is flat bench. I get about 285 on incline one time. 
That's some big weight big daddy j !!!!!

----------


## Rugby13

Yeah I put three threads up cause I figured not all the same peopple go to all the different threads.

----------


## Unity66

prior to a recent injury......213lbs @5'7, 10%/max bench 325!

weakest link in my body........my tris are very strong and ive got meaty, strong arms......pretty much everything from ungodly wide, thick traps and shoulders to genetically large quads/calves.......

ill trade someone for a bit o' chest........my chest development and strength is really shitty. i work with ~215lbs flat  :Frown:  

in regards to functional strength........what movements would a stronger chest be benificial........athletically that is and assuming one has stong shoulders/tris/bis/forearms?

Unity66

----------


## rangerdudeleads

im 200lbs and my max is only 260lbs

----------


## King Samson

Weight is 194 right now and the last time I maxed out about a month ago I got 340.

----------


## ironfist

21yrs old, 5'10' 238 @ 11%- 495lbs for 3 reps...Chest is by far my strongest body part...I set the state record in high school when I was 17 and 200lbs with a 405 bench...(that was natural)

----------


## PaPaPumP

86, 2'14" set....hike! :EEK!:  @-5% on Tuesdays.

I can rep 11 like 3 times on the dincline.

----------


## bex

What is this doing on the AS post....

----------


## Rugby13

That's huge Ironfist!!!!

----------


## Kaz

Im about 310lbs and my bench is about 420lb for maybe 6-8 reps, depends how i feel on the day

----------


## JRob

6foot, 220lbs, max bench 360 looking to hit 405 by august

----------


## Rugby13

Are you cycling JRob??

----------


## Fif the Great

I have no problem admitting it. Chest max is not my strong point... arms are too long  :Big Grin:  Weight 192 lbs, 6'0. Max 235 (yes, I'm the lowest one to post)

----------


## JRob

Of course I am, I have 3 under my belt and am in one now and will start my 5th by summers end

----------


## BE_STRONG

Age 34, weight 212, 11.5%bf, 6ft tall, bench 415lbs for 4 reps. Chest & shoulders are by far my strongest body parts!


P.S. ironfist is a strong mofo!! later!!

----------


## Terinox

My weight is 180, only max a pathetic 225  :Cry: 

But considering two years ago, when I started, my max was just 95 pounds, i'd say i've come a long way  :Big Grin:

----------


## DeWil

My best result in the bench is 140kg at 93kg bodyweight.

----------


## john004

im 5' 9'' 182 pounds 14% i hit 255 lastnight easy, so im guessing around 265. 275 before the end of this cycle =o)

----------


## Kärnfysikern

my chest is phatetic, easily my worst bodypart.

Currently Im 200 and looking to get down to 180-190 until summer.
And my bech max is 107,5kg(236,5 pounds)

----------


## MaGilicuti

165lbs and can do about 250 i'd say

----------


## cnyce89

> _Originally posted by Rugby13_ 
> *Good luck with that max tomorrow cnyce89. Let us know what happens!!!*


thanks rugby...i did 255 for 4 reps with pretty much no help..spotter was there but didnt really do much so im thinking i can get one rep at prolly.....270, 275...ill give it a shot..what do i have to loose..nothing! ill let yo know~~~

----------


## Rugby13

Keep us posted!!!!!!!!

----------


## FRANK WHITE

Weight 238. Max Bench, depending on how I feel, 405-425. Theres some serious benchpressers here brother. Makes me feel like a wimp. :Smilie:

----------


## Mr. Trenton

Don't worry guys, I think I probably have the worst bench known to man. I'm 20, 6'3, 235 lbs. Since I don't do and bench press due to a shoulder injury I can only get like 195 lbs for like 6. Before the injury when I was 16 I could get like 225 lbs. for like 4. If we were talking about decline than I think I would be up there with top guys on this thread.

----------


## Tomone

Well, with a really good form I made 150 kgs (330 LBS)

I have manage to push up 160kgs(352lbs) with a stop at the cheast but the ass somehowe dident want to stay at the bench.........


Oh weight about 100 kgs ..still natural.

Tom

----------


## hockeyman20

My weight is currently down at about 183 from 190 but i haven't lost strength. I'm 5'10-5'[email protected] 8-9% bf, if that fitness calculator is accurate than I could put up a little over 300. I'm never stisfied with my strength, just a few months ago i remember saying "if i could just put 225 up i'd be happy" Now, "if i could just put up 350...." and in a couple months "if i could just put up 400.....". Well I'm sure you guys know/have this same plaguing disorder to reach unlimited strength. I always blame my strength if i get knocked over in a corner, even if i just get tripped.

hockeyman

----------


## BIGTEX

My Best... ( Around Dec. was 325) Im 5'9" 180

----------


## broncojosh

I feel small at 370, looking at all those 400 + numbers! I'll be with you guys by summer!!!

----------


## fantom604

185 lbs, 8% bf, 5'10" chest sucks, around 290 max.

----------


## heavyonly

I weight 230. I set a new bench max of 328lbs last week. And that's all natural except for the test/eq/dbol /GH and Slin :Big Grin:

----------


## QuietStorm

I weigh 182 lbs. and push 315 lbs.  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## ultr150

I did 275 3 times yesterday I don't have enough weight to max out.I need more weight or a membership.

----------


## Gear101

did 230 alst night for 16 reps.. don't really ever max anymore

----------


## JDBU

175 and i can max at 280

----------


## IGF-1

unless u could bench press my dic* im not impress j/k just 4 fun cool thread

----------


## big N

im a bodybuilder not a powerlifter,maxing out is a good way to mess something up.it reminds me a highschool ego ,for the jocks in the locker room.

----------


## foreverblast1

i got 295x6 this last monday... on that calculator someone suggested it says my max is 353.41... lol.. i dont' think it's quite that high, heh... someone must have some faith in me, hehe...

I'm 6'1 208 10% bf..

john

----------


## CrazyRussian

Honestly I weigh 195 and my bench press is 410 and im 19 years old.

----------


## oilfueled

5'11" 210 pushin 425 feels good!

----------


## Butch

weight 225lbs......max 350.

----------


## llAPll

180lbs @ 315 max bench...my squat is soo sad!  :Frown:

----------


## wannabe

weight 275 natural pounds for now 5'10
max bench in comp. 530 at 242lbs
right now im right at 500 for 3 which stinks being that heavy but naturally i think it is pretty good for me. bench is my weak point and im not even a powerlifter just a trusty old bodybuilder.

----------


## #23

I'm 180 lbs. and I benched 275 lbs 5 times today!!

----------


## big_guy

u guys make me sick.. lol... chest is BY FARRRR my weakest body part. 5'9 1/2 168lbs, 250 bench max

----------


## moto

215 pounds 265 max for now should go up within the next 4 weeks can you say d-bol and susta :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## OT8268

weight 235, max 260(probably, I test in about 2 weeks) though I am 19 and have never juiced, plus bench is my weakest part of my body, due to a shoulder injury, I was benching this much two years ago

----------


## bigwillie78

Im 23, 250lbs and bench(powerlifting style, stop completely at the bottom and wait for a press call, with no bench shirt) 430.I think I can get 450.Hopefully I can get my dead and squat up to par with my bench.Not that they are bad its just that my bench isnt too far behind them.I recently did a NASA powersport meet and its fun, you get to max out on curls.I did a 187 and almost got a 198.Fun stuff and if anyone that wants to try powerlifting but hates the equipment, then they should try powersports
J

----------


## chuck

now i weigh 250 out of shape from an injury and got lazy dont know what i could do now. But before on some sust at 225lbs benched 405 for 2. tyring to get back there slowly and steady not to reinjure my shoulder from a motorcycle accident. flipped end over end on highway going about 50. it was fun oh yea I'm 5'11

----------


## mishon1

weigh 215 bench 350 and incline 300

----------


## Kid Shred

I'm weighin' around 212-215 lbs, and benchin' 365 for like 2-4 reps on my last set..............incline.(Sinister Grin) :Injured:

----------


## Rugby13

Some huge numbers on here!!!!
I got 275 10 times and should max out at about 360 now!!! weighing 200

----------


## Zoltar

5'10" 223 lbs and my one set max is 405. On chest day my last sets are around 345-355 7-10x depending on how I feel. That is flat bench of course and currently natural

Zoltar

----------


## CASE420

I'M 27 6'0" 231 MAX BENCH 405 GOD I LOVE T200

----------


## Neo

5ft 8in...177lbs...21yrs old....10%bf.....i put up 315lbs for 3 reps.....(so far naturally, 1st cycle to start soon) :-)

----------


## goldenFloyd

you guys are all insane. i'm 6', 205, 10wks post cycle, 275 x 4 so probably max at 315. when on i did 315 x3 times for okay reps. jesus, some of these numbers i'm reading are just insane!

----------


## ironfist

> _Originally posted by wannabe_ 
> *weight 275 natural pounds for now*


Natural for now or "natural" meaning you've never juice before? Either way, it's still impressive...

----------


## gymnut4u

weight -- 210 bench max now 270 before injurys 405 
injurys suck !!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## heyherc

Body weight as of today is 256/257, BF is 17/18% acording to a few internet calculations, my max bench was last done at a body weight of 246 at the end of my 2nd cycle (about 8 months ago) and I managed to get my 1st BIG personal goal of 400, man was I ever happy. Now I want 450 by the end of this summer.

----------


## Gwaz

i guess ill get in on this post since my bench isnt to bad. 6'0 200lbs. pushed up 315 last week....tryin for 320...325 this week cause it felt easy last time.

----------


## G Child

I only do incline, no flat here.

----------


## FRANK WHITE

> _Originally posted by CASE420_ 
> *I'M 27 6'0" 231 MAX BENCH 405 GOD I LOVE T200*


 Hey Case, I'm about the same size as you (6'0 238) Bench 405-425, also taking T200. Tornel. Wondering how much T200 your taking per week, what kind, and are you stacking it with anything. I just started to stack with EQ. Thanks Bro. Peace and Be Safe. :Strong Smiley:

----------


## silverfox

best flat which i never do anymore was about 3 months ago 405 @ 238 or so. Incline 315 for 8 reps, but my joints don't handle the heavery singles too well

----------


## jersey juice

5'11" 24 years old 215lbs... max bench 325, max squat 415, max deadlift 425. Not gonna win any meets with those numbers, but I keep trying to get them up.

----------


## iluvttokyo

21yr old bout205 put up 340 3 times on flat and put up 305 2 times on incline, just curious how often (if at all) do you fellas do decline

----------


## jammergsxr

I dont Know,There is either some B.S. going on or some short arms and thick chest in this group!I'm 6ft. 185pds. and weak as hell maybe a 225 pd. max.One thing I hate is stubby people!12 inch arms lets them bench 500 pds.yeah I'm jealous ! :Cool:

----------


## ROOKIE22

I am 5'11" 190 lbs and my max as of a month ago was 335lbs

----------


## The Emperor

Man I must really suck. I mean there must be something wrong with my chest. I can do 125 dumbbells for 8 on flat but I work out with 255 for 6 of flat bench. I weigh 215 right now....  :Frown:

----------


## KrashRoute

damn some impressive #'s up here. Im never gonna get to max out again....its how i stretched the ligament in my elbow. In HS all natural at 215 i set the record at 420.....but i dont think it was legit cause my coach had his hands toutching the bar while he was spotting. Prior to my injury I got sets of 4-5 off with 365 and 2-3 with 405.

----------


## broncojosh

Okay, I put up 370 as my max on this thread like 3 weeks ago. Figured I'd give you guys an update: Went up almost 40lbs on bench first week of tren /test. prop/winny. This afternoon I did 405 for 2 on flat bench. Thinking my one rep max is somewhere around 415. Not bad for a months work...big grin

----------


## B-BOY

im 5ft 5 192 and can bench around 405 right now when i was 210 i benched 430 so i have'nt lost too much muscle during dieting. O yea been training 17yrs naturally... will be starting 1st ever cycle in a few weeks (fina and winny) will be interesting to see where my bench goes, but im not expecting too much cause i am dieting pretty intensly right now... will keep you posted though... just posted my pic in the pic section if anyone thinks im lying i believe i look like i can bench 405...lol i think?

----------


## POWERSTROKE

I am 230 and I can put up 6 plates for 4, I am working on this problem.

----------


## Vegas Kid

6 on each side or 6 total? What's the problem?

----------


## broncojosh

I'm guessing he's pushing 315 total. Good for some, frustrating for others...

----------


## steel10

Definetely some impressive numbers here. As for myself, I weigh about 195-197 and haven't maxed forever, but do 265x5 consistently-- so not sure what my max would be. I'm pretty confident I could get 315. Anyway, just started my second cylce recently and d-bol today-- so maybe I will max out in a month or so and see what I got!

----------


## fookingrad

I am just starting but making progress. At 158lb I get up 225 with great from, about 235 with everything hanging out.

----------


## arthurb999

6'0, 215 lbs. Max bench... 300 even.

----------


## THEGAME187

21yrs old max 425lbs im 5"9 and weigh 220lbs with about 9% bodyfat!

----------


## A.K. BOY

165lbs 5'10", and a bout a 190lb press i know because i did two rep of 185lb

----------


## timvds

hell, ive been working out with two plates (two on each side) for months now. i was working on my form i guess. anyhow it seemed to be gettin lighter and lighter lately so i said fk it and got me a spotter, put up an extra plate this time. i ended up pushing the six plates 4 times. i was like fk man, why didnt i try this sooner?? going for 325 this week. oh im 5'11'' 210, and gaining.

----------


## BIGNIGPRO

25 years old @ 180lbs
max bench 305lbs

----------


## quasar

6'3" 215lbs, and after having both of my shoulders separated during my hockey career. i just did my max of 205 two days ago. i don't even think i should post this, cuz its so bad. o well

----------


## Pheedno

Weight-180, Put up 230 four times to start off my last workout so I'm guessing 250-260. Have to find that out soon.

----------


## swoll

Im 17 at 5'6 150 with 12%BF. Bench is at 200 now but looking to go up in the next 2 months :Wink:

----------


## bodzbyu

at 5'8, 180lbs I can get around 350... but I,m a better rep man than one rep person..... I do know of a funky workout to add about 25lbs to your max... I use it about 2x a year and it works... You start with a weight you can rep for 10, then you do 8sets of 5reps with that weight(90 sec. rest between sets). Then next week you add 15lbs for 8sets of 4reps.. Then week 3 you add 15more lbs and do 8sets of 3reps... Then on tghe forth week you go back 15lbs and start the cycle again with 8sets of 5reps..(this time your starting 15lbs heavier than week1) You just keep doing that cycle until you can't get your reps......After I do my 8sets I do 3sets of a incline, followed by 3sets of a fly movement........AND I ONLY DO CHEST ONCE A WEEK!!!!!!Try this workout and let me know what ya think.......................

----------


## Roid Rogers

never maxed out before 
230 5'7 bench 405 for 5 
squat 515 for 6
my goal 
420 for at least 7
540 for 8 
ill be doing a 6 week " blast cycle" then cuttin for the summer :Strong Smiley:

----------


## thespiritofaman

Well, I am 5'7 weight is 231lbs at about 10% bft.
I did chest and maxed out two days ago. I was very suprised since I don't go to heavey cause of a RT cuff injury, but I didn't care and through up 405lbs. But my shoulder hurts.  :Frown:

----------


## Gomob

I'm 32yr old 5'3" I tell people I'm 5'5" but that's with shoes on Ha/Ha! I am 165lbs.
My max is at 270lbs. I hope I can improve on this.
Gomob

----------


## flo0rida

5'10 160#
bench is now maxed at 255
will be going up shortly as i started fina 75mg ED!!!!!

----------


## solid-d

Im 5'8" at 160lbs,,bench is barly 245 on a good day.. I use to be 170lbs and 260lbs on the bench, but I forgot to buy clomid.

----------


## Deaner1799

Im 6" and I weigh 177 lbs I can max out 315 for one rep not to bad since a year ago 185 was my max 

gotta love the juice

----------


## bodyheat

Im 6ft 1 175lbs last max i did was 275lbs but got 260 for 4 reps so I think i could get around 285 or 290. Next goal 190lbs and benching 3 plates by the end of the summer. All i got to say is holy fuck to the guys that are under 200lbs and benching 400, and up. Most be on some good shit.

----------


## gettinthere

6'5" (taller than shit!), 212ish, bench around 265 X 4. I'm pretty sure i'd hurt myself straining for a one rep max out. I think its kind of stupid myself since ive seen so many people hurt shoulders or pecs doing that and then they cant train for a month or two! You can still figure out how strong you are by your 4 rep max, which is safer! jmo

----------


## BiggerThanYou

Hey guys I'm 25 and weigh 260 pounds with a 485 bench. For the life of me I cannot seem to get past this mark. Any suggestions?

----------


## Littleman

I weigh 233, max bench is 485

----------


## way2jact

I'm 185 pounds my bench is 315. I my sets with 300 for 4 reps

----------


## thegame01

i am 30 and at 5'8" 185lbs i bench 285 lbs 4 sets of 10 ,i add 10 lbs every time i reach 40 reps total. Iwill look to do my first cycle in the next few weeks so this weight is natural . I also dont beleive in ego lifting hence the 40 reps

----------


## x_zone2

I currently weigh 231 lbs on my cutting cycle and i can bench 450 for 6 and then i die. As for my bulking cycle i go up to 280

----------


## bex

Weight 210lbs bench press 450lbs for 4 reps on a very good day.....

----------


## samson02

I have been a member of elite fitness and anabolic .com for a long time and a friend of mine(hey NATHAN whats up)told me about this board so here I am.I am proud of my bench so I thought I would post.
I set the bench press record in :95,96,97 in the 198lb class and even though I dont compete anymore as a powerlifter,my bench is still pretty good.
I benched 540 at 197lbs,and right now I weigh around 203 and can pause for at least 2 seconds with no shirt or wraps or belt,about 455.For reps I can do about 455 for about 4 reps,with no help.With a shirt who knows what I would bench.
I also won the can am bodybuilding show and plan on competing again real soon.
Hello to all!!
Samson

----------


## DC24

:Strong Smiley:  Man there are some big numbers on here. I'm 6'2" 260lbs no idea on bf. and max out around 300lbs, I started lifting 3 months ago and could only max out at about 225 so I have went up some.

----------


## Tapout

i weigh 244 and did 445 2 weeks ago
my partner powerlifter jay did 620 at 240lbs in gym and he is planning on beating world record(655)in the 240 class by hopefully june

----------


## Tapout

VERY IMPRESSIVE SAMSON--too bad you dont train with us and our power lifting team

----------


## 03733+$

I WIEGH 230 IM 6'4" MY MAX BENCH IS 315

----------


## equpump

I have really strong tris and shoulders for the dumbbell press I handle 95s and for the french press I can handle 170lbs both for 8 reps but my flat is shity only 315 and incline 290lbs I dont know why it is so weak and suggestions?

----------


## Wake Chick

I weigh 130 right now and bench is 135, and squat is at 280....Still working on them.

----------


## PaPaPumP

280 squat? gosh damn, I know guys close to 200 that can't evern throw up that kinda weight. Awesome work.

----------


## Wake Chick

Thanks, of course thats with knee wraps, and a suit. I'm sure most all guys can squat 200, that's sad if they cant. I'd take my ass to the gym!! How much do you squat??

----------


## Canes4Ever

> _Originally posted by PaPaPumP_ 
> *280 squat? gosh damn, I know guys close to 200 that can't evern throw up that kinda weight. Awesome work.*


Papapump that makes me feel better because my max is a 1 x 305. The best I have done for multiple reps is 3 x 245.

----------


## sniper

i,m 5'11-271lbs.bench-625lbs.been a powerlifter for over 20yrs.

----------


## benchmark505

body weight 233lbs... bench max 505...

----------


## Lariat1

I'm 180 and I have a pathetic 225 flat bench so don't 
feel bad terinox

----------


## Beat Down Wrinkles

I weigh 240 and my max is about 315. i'm a wuss.  :Cry:  But I am working on it.  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## ROOKIE22

New Numbers for me... 5'11" 195lbs. Did 345 for solid 3 reps. Damn modern medicine is good...

----------


## Canes4Ever

> _Originally posted by ROOKIE22_ 
> *New Numbers for me... 5'11" 195lbs. Did 345 for solid 3 reps. Damn modern medicine is good...*


Woa !  :EEK!:  Nice liftin' bro !

----------


## Pheedno

Last post on here had me at 180Lbs. 230 up 4.
Been a couple of weeks.
Current- 183Lb., 5'11, 11-13%bf- Maxed at 270, 250 up 3

----------


## roy dirr

i am 17, 230 lbs put up i am only good for 315 once

----------


## jemrick_45

I'm 15 and weigh 185 and can bench 300. No lie..........

----------


## Warthog

148lbs maxing out at 212 What a pussy hey????? lol only been liftint for a year, so i feel like ive been makign good progress

----------


## KrashRoute

imma linebacker here 21yo... before i messed up my elbow i was pushin 455 pretty consistantly for a single and a bump. Weighed 232 at the time.

----------


## Big "D" Daddy

I'm 5'11" 255 and my bench is 440.

----------


## Diesel1

At 240 lbs., I maxed 405 lbs. on bench....But I cut down to 220-225 lbs. w/ 12% Bf, now my max is 375 lbs. It will be goin back up soon though

----------


## Diesel1

I was 18 yrs. old when I did 405, now i'm 19

----------


## wil

25yearsold 212lbs 410for2 decent reps all natural no juice yet mabye when i'm 30 lol . key to good bench is the incline stay off the flat for a couple months do heavy incline and weighted dips dont over do the yor chest if your not juiced your muscles need alot mor rest and lotsa protein
thats just my 2cents

----------


## TryingHard

172lbs 55lbs MAX

----------


## tracepyott

im 17 yr old, and i weigh 160 and max bench is 330. I am currently doing the powermatrix workout check it out guys it realyl works. I gained 40lbs ina couple of months, and i was at a platue

----------


## goulet_chris

age 16,, weight 192,, bench max 265 Ibs,, 5'10

----------


## skiboy

weigh 170 
bench 275
bf 5% gona get up in bulking cycle though

----------


## FREAK2

Im 19, weigh 240, and bench 515.

----------


## powerlifterjay

I am 245lbs and bench 620 ish, But there are some days that i know way more would go. I did 700 with the bar stopping 4 inches from my chest then rammed it back up. Locked 635 in compeititon. Also locked out 600 at 220lbs in a meet as well. But my hips poped up.

----------


## Lift2Live

I'm 170 and max 225....chest is by far by weakest bodypart...I've tried every type of technique form, and nothing seems to work, it gets sore, but just not stronger, i dont know?

lift2live

----------


## test2-jitsu

before I started my first cycle I weighed less than 180 lbs and benched 275. But I can't squat shit!

----------


## tt333

225 bench 485

----------


## tt333

With the shirt 485 without the shirt 450

----------


## Little Jonah

Im 16 and I weigh 142 and my max bench in a shitty 195lbs right now

----------


## wendell

Im 17 and weigh 185. My max right now is 245 its ok but all the other football players on my team are benching 310 naturally.What the fuck.

----------


## Brown_Bear73

6'0'' 195lbs and my max is 255lbs not the greatest but it is on the way up. I have about a year and a half until I suit up for football again and by then I want about a 325lbs bench, a 400lbs squat, and a 270lb clean. I need to improve on all three but like I said I have time.

----------


## Buddha_Red

LOL i suck

i only do 90 lbs so far, but i am adding weight each week so ill catch up soon! 

count on it hehe

----------


## gpupp

be interesting to see how many did this naturally and how much of improvement on gear...my stats:

178 pounds: max bench 295(natural)

----------


## Crazy Bencher

one year ago i did 605 without a bench press shirt and I was 325 6'5 and about 20% i played college football I was totally clean. Since then my bench has dropped to 550 but i still do 225 for around 43 reps and 315 for around 25 I am 285 now and am on my first cycle....

in HS i won state twice...junior year I did 305 clean and jerk 390 bench and then I blew everyone out of the water and set a state record with 445 full pause bench and 330 clean and jerk....i tryied 350 clean and jerk but they said I pressed the jerking part of the clean and jerk...who the fuck and press 350? get real...so 350 got disqualified

----------


## abstrack

weight is 140- 150 fluctuating right now i stand at 150
bench max is 255,
next week its 265>>>hell yeah :Devil Grin:

----------


## winnydapooh

weight:171 max:285

----------


## PUMP

200 lbs, 21 years old, I benched 305 3 times last week. I'll say maybe 315 for a one rep max. I'll hit 375 or so in the next 5-7 weeks.

Pump

----------


## TheGame826

prior to injury i weighed in at 140-145 and was benching 275 2-times, but i bragged moslty about my military press which was 205 4 times, im making my way back up, right now im 140 benchin 225, and 185 on military ill get back up tho

----------


## BIGBOD

> _Originally posted by FRANK WHITE_ 
> *Weight 238. Max Bench, depending on how I feel, 405-425. Theres some serious benchpressers here brother. Makes me feel like a wimp.*


how can you feel like a wimp bro! you don't see very many people throw four plates per side up. i'm wighing in at or around 230 and put up 405 about a month ago and was stoked. that's all natural. i can't wait until i'm on my first cycle to see my numbers then. btw 6'1". :Strong Smiley:  

the sky is the limit! :Angel:

----------


## testaprim

im 6'2" 198, i have never maxed but if i had to guess i would say around 425-430. what do you think bigbod, does this sound about right? you know i was talking to bamma the other day and we decided that if you juice you are gonna be a big strong mofo!

----------


## jeffylyte

Im a wimp. 6'2" 185lbs I bench about 240. At one time it was 255 before the injury. definitely not my sport though. I can curl (good form) 140, though.

----------


## Sam_the_Ripper

I am 6' 186 pounds NATURAL no cycles yet 10% BF and I can do 225 for 8 reps and with help about 265-270 for 2-3 reps

----------


## cookie16

im 20 and weigh 205 and got up 355 3 times

----------


## AZlifter

21 5' 7" 155lbs BF 9% 3 weeks ago i maxed out at 305lbs.....still natural. 

But not for too long.....lol  :Wink:

----------


## tiny234

I wiegh 180lbs i am 18 and can max out at 365lbs

----------


## zwarrior99

16 yr old 5'5 weight 143lbs, max bench 225lbs.

----------


## abstrack

ok heres my new stats
weight 163
height 5'5"
bench 275

----------


## BIGGIN

Coming in today @ about 5"9.5 @186,7%bf and I can do 325 once. My shoulders and chest are pretty strong.

----------


## BENCHPRESS

IM 5'9" 217LBS AND MY PRSONAL BEST IN AN OUTLAW MEET IS 580LBS. MY BEST IN A SANCTIONED MEET IS 540LBS WIT A SINGLE BLAST SHIRT AND PAUSE. BIS DIFERENCE FROM THE OUT LAW MEET BUT I ENJOY COMPETING IN BOTH. THE KEY TO A STRONG BENCH LIES IN TWO AREAS SPEED AND TRICEPS. IF THERES NO EXPLOSION OFF THE CHEST IT AIN'T GOING NOWHERE, AND IF YOU DONT TRAIN YOUR TRIS LIKE A CRAZED ANIMAL, THERE WILL BE NO LOCK OUT!!!!

----------


## RebelMan

I am not sure what my bench max is now, but when i was in highschool i was 5'9" and weighed 175lbs and benched 255lbs...

----------


## BigLou

The most I've maxed was 455lbs. Now after back surgery I don't train heavy anymore. Can't do squats or deadlift for a long time.  :Frown:

----------


## Jimmy_Bravo

I weigh 205lbs. 6'0" tall. My max bench is 255lbs. I've been lifting for about 9 months now. Hopefully I hit a major gain soon....

----------


## DrJay73

6'-0" 245 lbs 12% BF - max bench 585 lbs.....for now!  :Wink:

----------


## DrJay73

> _Originally posted by BENCHPRESS_ 
> *IM 5'9" 217LBS AND MY PRSONAL BEST IN AN OUTLAW MEET IS 580LBS. MY BEST IN A SANCTIONED MEET IS 540LBS WIT A SINGLE BLAST SHIRT AND PAUSE. BIS DIFERENCE FROM THE OUT LAW MEET BUT I ENJOY COMPETING IN BOTH. THE KEY TO A STRONG BENCH LIES IN TWO AREAS SPEED AND TRICEPS. IF THERES NO EXPLOSION OFF THE CHEST IT AIN'T GOING NOWHERE, AND IF YOU DONT TRAIN YOUR TRIS LIKE A CRAZED ANIMAL, THERE WILL BE NO LOCK OUT!!!!*


Well said and very true! My tri's and chest are my best bodyparts and I train them as heavy as possible constantly. Also when I'm about to lift some heavy weight - I never doubt myself that I will lift it. I think alot of guys can bench more weight but they psyche themselves out worrying about whether they can get it or not. Thats what your spotter is for - don't worry about not getting it - just concentrate on the lift and good things will happen!

----------


## stetson0032

170lbs, can do 225 8 times, have not done a one rep max in over 2 years, goal in life is to do 315 5 times, maybe by next summer with a little help!

----------


## diesel21

i weight 175... flat bench 365 4 times and 405 just once... i haven't been able to do 405 no more.. but, i haven't taken any test for over a year... and i put up 140 dumbells on full incline 4 full reps.

----------


## abstrack

geez diesel your a monster!!!!! have any pics or what is your routine for chest??

----------


## Assassinator

Almost 17, 5'8 , 160 lbs MAX BENCH - 204 lbs x 4

----------


## CrazyRussian

just hit 420 on flat bench @193 pounds, old max was 405, took me 4 months to get 15 pounds!!!!!!

----------


## MilitiaGuy

6.2 205 lbs my max bensh is 250lbs hey dont laugh it have been wroking for 5 months only

----------


## VitaminT2

6'4 260lbs max 362

----------


## jroc

I'M 5'9 195 AND MAX OUT AT ABOUT 315

----------


## Fooboy

uh....i weigh 152.5.....i max out at 130. But i just started to workout so gimme some credit.....

----------

